# e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL?



## tecnomike (Aug 6, 2006)

HI ALL I WAS WONDERING IF THE 2.0 WILL RUN e85 WITHOUT MODS , AND IF IT NEEDS MODS WHAT ARE THEY? ICAN NOT AFFORD GAS ANY MORE!
THANKS MIKE


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (tecnomike)*

lol, i spent $50 to fill my jetta today, 4.09 for premium. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (tecnomike)*

You can probably run a 50% mix but you might trigger a cel for too lean. You might be able to tweak beyond that with the adaptation channels.


----------



## tecnomike (Aug 6, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_lol, i spent $50 to fill my jetta today, 4.09 for premium. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Wow, I wish. Regular/87 is 1.37$/L here = about 55L to fill up = 70-75 bucks to fill right now. I am not happy, btw why are you running 91? I can understand if you are chipped/cammed/boosted or something but I have honestly tested tank for tank on 87/89/91 and did not get any difference in mileage/performance. 
And with these prices i'll save my few bucks a tank that I can until the Uni chip is on. But I have heard of people chipped getting 25-50 more kms per tank when driving like a grandma so the Premium will pay for itself hopefully.


----------



## sciroccoboy16v (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (Jay-Bee)*

there is an easy way to get your efi vehicle to run on e85 if that is all that you are going to run. If you want to switch back and forth it is a different story
figure out what percentage more fuel is required to run e85 as opposed to current fuel
then buy injectors that are rated at the same percentage higher flow.
Also advance your base timing about four degrees
the injectors will flow more fuel to compensate and the timing will help take care of the higher octane rating
I have been told that e85 will eat certain fuel lines I have not experienced this personally so I am just tossing this out for a warning
if anyone has first hand knowledge of this please chime in


----------



## cricketchirp (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (sciroccoboy16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sciroccoboy16v* »_
I have been told that e85 will eat certain fuel lines I have not experienced this personally so I am just tossing this out for a warning
if anyone has first hand knowledge of this please chime in


*WARNING!*
It WILL ,although I think this is probably more of an issue for cars more than ten years old. You have to check with the mfr to be absolutely sure!
It tends to eat the rubber o ring seals and gaskets in the fuel system not so much the lines themselves....
I wouldn't advise using e 85 unless the owners manual specifically states that usingit WILL NOT DAMAGE fuel system components.


----------



## Pry (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (Jay-Bee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jay-Bee* »_
btw why are you running 91? I can understand if you are chipped/cammed/boosted or something but I have honestly tested tank for tank on 87/89/91 and did not get any difference in mileage/performance. 
And with these prices i'll save my few bucks a tank that I can until the Uni chip is on. But I have heard of people chipped getting 25-50 more kms per tank when driving like a grandma so the Premium will pay for itself hopefully.

out here premium is 92 octane, and I run it cus im supercharged.


----------



## Genuismensa (May 7, 2008)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (Pry)*

You need to run almost 2x as much. In my dads stock car we run alchy and we need to run like 2x as much fuel. Gas is octane (an 8 long carbon chain) and ethane (is like 2) The potential energy is just not there for fuel economy. It does burn cooler tho but really im not sure that its really worth it. I saw a special on the news out here and they figured it may actually cost more per gallon to run that than regular cause.


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

yes this is true... over the course of time ethanol will cost as much if not more the gasoline even at 4dollars a galllon pretty much for every reason stated. it gets worse economy then gas so you end up filling up more. the whole point of ethanol is not a cheaper alternative, but an alternative to forign oil, thats why it is being used, so we can wean ourselfs off forign oil, if we wanted effiency we would all be buying vws new tdi comming this fall with 60mpg. sorry for spelling its been a long day, and well **** it haha


_Modified by guylover at 11:05 PM 5-18-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (Genuismensa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Genuismensa* »_You need to run almost 2x as much. In my dads stock car we run alchy and we need to run like 2x as much fuel. 

You're probably running methanol, not ethanol. For E85 max power it's about 30% more fuel by volume then gasoline, but at lower loads it isn't quite as much. Methanol can be 50% or more at full load for max power compared to gasoline.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (guylover)*


_Quote, originally posted by *guylover* »_yes this is true... over the course of time ethanol will cost as much if not more the gasoline even at 4dollars a galllon pretty much for every reason stated. it gets worse economy then gas so you end up filling up more. the whole point of ethanol is not a cheaper alternative, but an alternative to forign oil, thats why it is being used, so we can wean ourselfs off forign oil, if we wanted effiency we would all be buying vws new tdi comming this fall with 60mpg. sorry for spelling its been a long day, and well **** it haha

That's probably the most intelligent thing I've read from you yet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (need_a_VR6)*

My thoughts on E85, right now it's an alternative to race fuel.
Anything else, an alternative at the pump, economy, etc., etc., not yet...


----------



## guylover (Jan 8, 2008)

haha thx elray


----------



## DannyDubbed (May 15, 2008)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (Pry)*

lets rob exxon


----------



## tecnomike (Aug 6, 2006)

well I did it I put 100%e85 in the jetta and it is running fine, no lights and no hesatation or loss of power, I have ran e85 before in my 94 aerostar, I have never had a loss of milage, I ran it for 2years, but my van got totled.due to a wreck., will keep informed if I have any trouble, thanks tecnomike


----------



## 98wolfsburgJetta (May 30, 2005)

I have a 98 2.0L ABA with the Neuspeed P-Chip in it, since the chip usually runs a little rich anyways, would it be safe to run the e85? i want to give it a shot but I don't want my engine to **** out on me


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (tecnomike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tecnomike* »_well I did it I put 100%e85 in the jetta and it is running fine, no lights and no hesatation or loss of power, I have ran e85 before in my 94 aerostar, I have never had a loss of milage, I ran it for 2years, but my van got totled.due to a wreck., will keep informed if I have any trouble, thanks tecnomike

Bullsh1t.
100% E85 on a stock car will take your A/F from 14.2 to 18.3 you car will NOT run that lean.. It would be idling @ 18.3 your computer would be going nuts.

I have not done this myself but I have heard of people doing it.
The new cars that can use leminwinks can upgrade to G60 injectors and tweak the fuel flow within the program. Sounds like an easy solution to me.



_Modified by pozer at 9:33 AM 5-24-2008_


----------



## 98wolfsburgJetta (May 30, 2005)

what is leminwinks? basically all you have to do then is advance the timing and upgrade to g60 injectors?


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (98wolfsburgJetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98wolfsburgJetta* »_what is leminwinks? basically all you have to do then is advance the timing and upgrade to g60 injectors?

Leminwinks is a software program that will let you alter some of the ECU settings in some VW and Audi. 
The correct way to do the conversation would be to upgrade all the correct parts like fuel pump, injector O-rings, fuel lines and so on.
I have swapped between 93 and E95 fuel maps using the same timing with no driveability issues. This does not mean you will get the full potential of it but it would let you run it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by pozer at 7:36 AM 5-25-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (pozer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pozer* »_
100% E85 on a stock car will take your A/F from 14.2 to 18.3 you car will NOT run that lean.. It would be idling @ 18.3 your computer would be going nuts.


If you creep up on it, the fuel trims will take care of 15% additional volume. A 50/50 blend should work, though 100% on stock everything, I would think, would throw a CEL at the very least.


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_
If you creep up on it, the fuel trims will take care of 15% additional volume. A 50/50 blend should work, though 100% on stock everything, I would think, would throw a CEL at the very least.

I get a check engine light on my Impreza @ 50%, I don't even want to try higher.
But I noticed you said SHOULD work I'm guessing you have not tried this yourself. 
This is the type of thing that will get your car towed and require the gas tank be drained. So I would be careful with attempting this.


----------



## Mr.Pickles (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (pozer)*

i think you should not be putting 100% e85 in an mk3 unless you have the injectors that can handle the extra amount of ethanol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (Mr.Pickles)*

Doing the math the stock 19lb injectors will hold 90whp with E85 and Im sure that's @ 100% DC.


----------



## elRey (May 15, 2001)

*Re: (pozer)*

just put 50/50 E85/93oct in my mk2 aeg swap + k03s. Only fuel mod is a 4bar fpr instead of stock 3bar. Everything else is the stock aeg fuel system in bay an stock mk2 from bay back. 
Watching my short term fuel trim, it went from ~-11% to ~+3%


----------



## Mr.Pickles (May 2, 2006)

*Re: (pozer)*

the factory injector o rings will deteriorate if you continue to run e85 is what i am saying, nothing about the duty cycle


_Modified by Mr.Pickles at 7:24 PM 5-26-2008_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (pozer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pozer* »_
But I noticed you said SHOULD work I'm guessing you have not tried this yourself. 

I've toyed with blends nothing over 20% but at my hp level my injectors get small, quick. I run out of injector before I run out of actual trim %, figure my hp is like an ABA running 150whp range. Same injectors but with a 4bar fpr, just not a ton of fuel there at that hp level on E85. A 120-130whp ABA could get away with a decent amount before having problems though.


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: (Mr.Pickles)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Pickles* »_the factory injector o rings will deteriorate if you continue to run e85 is what i am saying, nothing about the duty cycle

_Modified by Mr.Pickles at 7:24 PM 5-26-2008_

If I continue to run E85 or in-general?


----------



## Fknmovin60 (Apr 16, 2005)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (tecnomike)*

I don't support E85 ethanol... the amount of energy input, water to grow corn/wheatgrass VS the amount of output, power is not really cost effective. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (Fknmovin60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fknmovin60* »_I don't support E85 ethanol... the amount of energy input, water to grow corn/wheatgrass VS the amount of output, power is not really cost effective. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

So what your really saying is you support the US being dependent on overseas oil?


----------



## Winston_Taco (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (pozer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pozer* »_
So what your really saying is you support the US being dependent on overseas oil?


What do tractors run on Dude? Gotta get that stuff in the ground somehow. And the insane amount of natural gas it takes to boil it. I want to get my hands on a 10000 amp hour lithium ion battery and tear all that petrol bs out of my car.


----------



## pozer (Dec 21, 2001)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (Winston_Taco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Winston_Taco* »_
What do tractors run on Dude? Gotta get that stuff in the ground somehow. And the insane amount of natural gas it takes to boil it. I want to get my hands on a 10000 amp hour lithium ion battery and tear all that petrol bs out of my car.









Well if we can get all the tractors to switch to BIO we could keep almost all of our money in the local community. My E85 is created 62miles from my house where is yours imported from?
If I could afford a Tesla roadster I would be all over it.


----------



## 1LOWJET_94 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (pozer)*

iv been pondering doing e85 in my car also in md right now its 435 a gallon for premium also. I have been trying to find someone to work with to either convert to E85 or do a TDI swap. Honestly the best solution is the Hydrogen car cause all of us can catch ran but either Alcohol or E85 are top on my agenda to try to figure out and make work on my 2.0 aba. I know if the motor is built cars can run off all of either and it will work so it only makes sense to me to just save up some money and do a conversion. correct me if im wrong on this out look. because i may not have a full understanding of this.


----------



## marco2.0 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (Pry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pry* »_lol, i spent $50 to fill my jetta today, 4.09 for premium. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Im just a little over 100 miles south of you and the gas here is 4.17 for regular!


----------



## 1LOWJET_94 (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (marco2.0)*

and im md and premium is 435 today i think


----------



## 98wolfsburgJetta (May 30, 2005)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (1LOWJET_94)*

Just put about 8 gallons of 91 octane and 3 gallons of E85 in my jetta. seems to be running just fine. If I did the math right it is approximately 28.5% ethanol.


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: e85 AND THE 2.0 WILL IT RUN THE FUEL? (pozer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pozer* »_
So what your really saying is you support the US being dependent on overseas oil?


What he's saying is its not a good alternative fuel all around, and never will America be able to grow enough corn to produce enough fuel to supply the country. Benefit is high octane, emissions, and the fact you can grow it(renewable power source). 
E85-100 uses ~30% more fuel. You will never be able to match the same amount of power from gasoline to Ethanol with the same fuel supply. And remember for A/F's, its a type of alcohol, stoichs are different you need to measure lambda.
A common problem with the fuel is corrosion of rubber and metal parts with long exposure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ppl have been able to mix as much as~30% Eth. with little to no problems at all. Gasoline has~10% eth mix i believe.



_Modified by GTijoejoe at 9:32 PM 6-6-2008_


----------

